# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الصدي موبال .. أحمد الباشــــــــــــــا يلحق ييعثة المنتخب

## Ehab M. Ali

*لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية تسمح للباشا باللحاق ببعثة المنتخب وارجاء النظر في قضيته الي بعد الانتهاء من بطولة امم افريقيا  

 الصدي موبايل 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*قمــــــــــــــــة الفوضي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كده كويسه معانا مادام قالوا يلتحق بالمنتخب يعني المعالجة جابت فايدة
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*؟؟؟؟ مافهمنا حاجة 
تخريمة :
أضرب لي ياإيهاب ضروري
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كده كويسه معانا مادام قالوا يلتحق بالمنتخب يعني المعالجة جابت فايدة



واللاعب مصيرو شنو يا كسلاوي؟؟
دي قمة الفوضي وعدم المسؤلية
اللجنة استدعت اللاعب للتحقيق ..
 يعني شنو يقولوا يسافر يلحق البعثة وبعد يرجع يشوفوا الحاصل شنو؟؟؟
ده معناه واحد من اتنين
* اما اللجنة ما قدرت تصل لحل وقالوا يمشي ويجي 
وده ممكن يخلي اللاعب تحت ضغط نفسي طول فترة وجوده مع زملائه

* او حبوا يموتوا الوضوع وقالوا اللاعب يسافر وبعد المنتخب يرجع .. يعملوا رايحين 
لا حول ولا قوة الا باللــــــــه
*

----------


## مناوي

*ما حتفهم ..!!

وتاااااااااااااني 

         ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*موقف تراجعى للجنة 
وفى مصلحة الباشا 
*

----------


## سامرين

*قمة الفوضى.لجنة التحقيق عاوزه اليحقق معاها .
*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*اذا لما الاستدعاء 
ناس الاتحاد ديل عارفين انو لا بديل للباشا الا الباشا
عشان كدا عايزنو يلعب للمنتخب وبعدين يتعكلتو مع المريخ 
شفتو الانانية والكيل بمكيالين كيف بتكون .
نسأل الله الستر 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انتو عارفين دى فزورة تفسيرها كالاتى:اذا المنتخب حقق نتائج كويسة ممكن مع الفرحة ينسوا الموضوع اما اذا المنتخب اتبهدل ودى اكيدة جدا" حيكون الباشا اول ضحية للانضباط  وما ادراك ما المرحلة القادمة حتى يهربوا من المساءلة المتوقعة يعنى مجدى وجماعتوا عاملين مفتحين
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*سأعيد نشر تعليقى على بوست سابق بخصوص نفس القضية و ذلك لتوضيح وجهة نظر معينة و هى غياب الشفافية عن الوسط الرياضى ,,, الحقيقة نصف ما نراه .
التعليق كان ردا على الأخ إمام و أرجو أن يناقش هذا التعليق .

واضح إنو الباشا ما حيفصح عن الأسباب الحقيقية لتخلفه عن المنتخب وفى هذه الحالة أجد نفسى أفكر فى أحد الخيارات الأتية :
1 _ أن يكون مازدا قد أساء له فعلا و الباشا يحاول أن يحد من الموضوع خوفا من ردة الفعل على مازدا .
2 _ أن يكون مازدا قد أساء له فعلا , ثم تم عقد صفقة بين الباشا و الإتحاد لتجنب ردة فعل الرأى العام , بحيث تحوى الصفقة عدم معاقبة الباشا و فى نفس الوقت عودته للمنتخب سريعا مع جلسه مصالحة بينه و مازدا.
3 _ أن يكون مازدا لم يسئ للباشا من الأصل و كل ماذكر فى هذا الموضوع إجتهادات صحفيه .
عليه فأرى فى جميع الخيارات السابقة يجب محاسبة الباشا من قبل مجلس المريخ , فإن كان يكذب ليدافع عن مازدا فهو الخطأ بعينه , لأن كل فرد يجب أن يواجه تبعات أفعاله ,, إن أخطأ مازدا يجب أن يقول له الجميع أخطأت وهى الشفافية التى ستجعل المنتخب يتقدم أكثر بعكس دفن الرؤوس فى الرمال وسط حالات الإحتقان التى قد تنشأ بين زملاء الباشا و مدربهم , و إن كان هنالك صفقة ما فهو الخطأ الأكبر من الباشا لأن من يفاوض و يعقد الصفقات هو الطرف البعيد عن مصدر القوة , و إن كان مازدا قد أخطأ فعلا فالباشا حينها يكون هو الطرف الموجود فى موقف القوة و عليه ان لا يقبل بأقل من إعتذار رسمى من مازدا مع وعد بعدم تكرار مثل هذا الأمر , هذا بالطبع إن كان مازدا مخطئ .
وعليه فى جميع الخيارات السابقة نجد أن الباشا مخطئ و يجب عقابه مالم يبوح بما حدث بالتفصيل


الأن أجد نفسى أفكر فى الخيار رقم 2 بشدة وهنا لابد من محاسبة الباشا بواسطة مجلس المريخ فور عودته , كفاية مؤامرات من قبل الإتحاد و لن نسمح للاعبينا بتجميل وجه الإتحاد القبيح على العكس هذه القضية كانت تصلح لتكون كضربة قاضية ضد الإتحاد و ليتم مسائلته من قبل المجلس الوطنى .
*

----------

